# SUGAR FACE ?



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Not just 2 Bob E - your profile Pic says it ALL - who ever posted this - needs a BIG TKY !!!!!!! OUR PUPS just get BETTER with AGE !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Ruby's 4 year old tomorrow, sugar is starting to lick her face with small kisses, prime time, bring on next season


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I guess you can say I'm a fan of the sugar face.
My husband is a full sugar face, and Cash has a good start.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Here's my last sugar face - not a V but my sweet boy that lived a good, happy life for 16 years!

This week we have a house guest - my brother's 14 year old sugar faced chocolate lab / pointer. She's a sweet girl, but a stiff wind could knock her over. Funny story - Kahlua was sleeping and Penny went over and started sniffing her. Kahlua didn't like that, so she gave Penny a little growl. Well Penny got her feelings hurt and ran over to me to make sure I knew that Kahlua had the nerve to growl at her. Now Penny gives Kahlua plenty of space because she's clearly not aware that Kahlua can't really back up her growl.  I guess Penny just has respect for her elders.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

[/color]Still need 2 find the person that posted the term SUGAR FACE !!!!!!! 2 give a BIG - THANK YOU !!!!!!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Not sure where I first heard the term "sugar face" but it has been around for a long time. I love it, too! My boy Willie, at 8 years old, has a sugar face that has _mostly_ turned white. I think he looks more handsome than ever!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

You know, mswhipple, I think it's been too long since I've seen a pic of Willie. hint hint.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Well, I'll have to see what I can do. I'm sure not much of a photographer. First, I have to locate my camera. Yes, that's right. I use an actual camera... because I don't have a smart phone. I have a dumb phone. LOL! This might take some time. ;D


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

haha, I'm willing to wait a few days before I pester you again.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Msw - yes !!! I use a camera !!! my cell phone has a rotary dial - OLD SCHOOL ? must V - I look 2 mentors that have pups proven in the field & at home - I do not meet them online - I meet them in the fields or at home - text this - post that - a graph or % - SIMPLE !!!! V's are a hands on PUP - miss that POINT - you MISS the POINT of having a V !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

